# softest fur fabric?



## pashadawn (May 15, 2014)

Ive been on the hunt for super soft fur fabric for awhile now, finding quite a few duds. Ive gotten samples from Sommers and Distinctive Fabrics, but they both felt very scratchy to me. Im looking for something you would expect from a good quality faux fur throw or maybe a plushie. Something that feels like real fur. Im not picky on color, so based on quality alone, what fabric do you suggest?


----------



## CamouflageSheep (May 15, 2014)

If you want high quality, super soft faux fur, the best I have ever bought is Tissavel faux fur from France. I bought some as scraps from somebody and was very surprised at the quality. It is very pricey, but definitely worth it if you want a super snuggly realistic looking throw or something. I'm personally not going to buy it again because I feel it is to good for fursuit materials (and way too pricey) but I recommend it for crafts such as what you want.
I do have about two pounds of large sized scraps left if you are interested in samples.


----------



## Bladespark (May 15, 2014)

I second Tissavel.  I have to fight the urge to lay out all my Tissavel on the floor and roll around in it, it's ABSURDLY soft.    Although a few of their fabrics are coarser than others, since they are super realistic and not all animals are actually soft.  Also some of their fabrics probably aren't suitable for fursuits, and since they have no stretch at all, you'll need to be extra careful when fitting it.  But I really do recommend them.  I've mostly bought from http://www.fauxthrow.com/index.php  (If you're in the UK their swatches are free, even, but they're happy to ship them overseas, and their customer service is pretty nice.) 

You can also find some Tissavel fabrics heavily discounted at http://www.fabricempire.com/faux-fur-fabric.aspx  and it tends to run a little cheaper from http://www.fauxpawfurs.com/fpf_fur_categoriesF.htm though their method of showing what they have in stock is kind of annoying to me.


----------



## pashadawn (May 16, 2014)

Thanks so much! It's for home decor/hobby crafts so that sounds perfect!


----------



## JRich (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello,why don't you see attheonline merceries ? You may findfakefurwithagood value there. Recyclingideasare also interestingbutIdonotknowif it is inyourgoals ?


http://www.fourrure-privee.com/en/


----------



## alphakitsune (Jun 2, 2014)

I frequently buy from https://fursuitsupplies.com/ their fur is really long and soft. It is way better than fur from fabric stores. You can order a swatch for $1, shipping is free for swatches I think. Most of the furs have the same texture. A few of the longer ones are more coarse, however.


----------



## Bladespark (Jun 3, 2014)

They sell pretty standard good quality fabric that you can get just about anywhere.  (I buy the exact same stuff from Distinctive Fabric, usually) but it's not in the same league as Tissavel at all.   Of course it's also not in the same price bracket, so if you're on a budget, the "luxury shag" that every store under the sun carries isn't bad.


----------



## jane78 (Feb 2, 2022)

pashadawn said:


> Thanks so much! It's for home decor/hobby crafts so that sounds perfect!


I love the faux fur fabric that is now available,cushiondept.com has so many lovely faux fur cushions available.


----------

